# PowerDVD v8 / Fehlercode: 8000FFFF



## maRinho (6. Mai 2008)

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:
Ich habe mir PowerDVD8 Ultra installiert, jedoch bekomme ich immer wieder eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich ne .vob Datei abspielen will.

"Ein interner Fehler ist aufgetreten. Fehlercode: 8000FFFF"

Habe schon gegoogelt, aber keine Lösung gefunden.
Benutze übrigens Win XP SP3 und kein Vista (die Fehlermeldung ist bei anderen nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Vista Update aufgetreten).

Hatte gelesen, dass es eventuell auch an Microsoft Visual C++ liegen kann, habe dann die aktuellste (?) Version (MS Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable x86 - 9.0.21022) installiert, jedoch tritt der Fehler immer noch auf...

Woran liegt das und wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2008)

sind allle treiber aktuell? gibt es evtl. nen patch für powerDVD? ist dein virenscanner ausgeschaltet (könnte stören) ?


----------

